# serendipity error



## linda in se ny (Apr 14, 2005)

I anm unable to connect to a website that I have visited frequently for years. When I tried to connect a new page comes up stating- Serendipity error:unable to connect to database--exiting. I was having the same problem before I left for vacation and now still since I got home. I was away overseas and had no problem connecting there from an internet cafe. Can anyone explain this problem. Thanks. Linda


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Serendipity is a blog software, apparently the website runs this software and its have issues. Nothing you did or can do to fix it, its up to the blog owner


----------



## linda in se ny (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Gary.


----------

